# ncurses-5.7 fehler beim compilieren

## lutzlustig

Folgende Fehlermeldung erscheint beim Compilieren von "ncurses" und bleibt dort beliebig lange mit 100% CPU-Last stehen:

Running tic to install /var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/ncurses-5.7/image//usr/share/terminfo ...

        You may see messages regarding extended capabilities, e.g., AX.

        These are extended terminal capabilities which are compiled

        using

                tic -x

        If you have ncurses 4.2 applications, you should read the INSTALL

        document, and install the terminfo without the -x option.

Leider werde ich aus der Fehlermeldung nicht schlau und weiss nicht, was ich jetzt machen soll. Vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen?

CiaoLast edited by lutzlustig on Sat Mar 07, 2009 6:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

Schau mal hier

----------

## lutzlustig

Ich hab das Paket auf einem anderen Rechner erzeugt und dann per emerge -K ncurses klappte es.

Ciao

----------

